# Low tech 10 gal led lighting help



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Could you order one online? If so the FugeRay Planted Plus or the Current USA Freshwater+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

brandon4432 said:


> Could you order one online? If so the FugeRay Planted Plus or the Current USA Freshwater+


While both of those are excellent lights, they are too powerful for a low tech 10 gallon. The lighting they sell at PetsMart and Petco is very limited, overpriced, and usually not well suited to growing plants. Go on Amazon and take a look at the Finnex Stingray--that will suit your low tech tank just fine.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 for goodbytes


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm kinda in the same boat... is there a chart for PAR on that stingray? Only thing I can find is on a 48" at 12" is 30-32 PAR that sound about right?

The planted Plus comes with a dimmer correct? the stingray does not?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a Finnex Stingray on my 10 gallon. No it doesn't have a dimmer. I adjusted my light level by cutting back the photoperiod, raising the light up a quarter of an inch off the rim of the tank, and switching my glass lid for a plastic (lexan) one (I was going to do that last anyway). I have anubias, java fern and water wisteria in that tank and they seem to be doing ok with it. Since these are low-light plants, my guess is that it might work fine for plants that need higher light, without those measures I used to reduce it.


----------



## Un4tunateJones (Oct 1, 2015)

+1 for the planted plus and Amazon. I have one on my 46 bow and was actaully about to pick up another for my 10 gal. 
The new models should have and integrated dimmer/timer, but dont quote me on that. I have the original model and it should be more than enough to get light to the bottom of a 10. 
Just be sure to put it on a timer to avoid algae.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

JJ09 said:


> I have a Finnex Stingray on my 10 gallon. No it doesn't have a dimmer. I adjusted my light level by cutting back the photoperiod, raising the light up a quarter of an inch off the rim of the tank, and switching my glass lid for a plastic (lexan) one (I was going to do that last anyway). I have anubias, java fern and water wisteria in that tank and they seem to be doing ok with it. Since these are low-light plants, my guess is that it might work fine for plants that need higher light, without those measures I used to reduce it.


So you saying its too much on its own? I rather not have to raise, or add a lid.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I would go to the Finnex site. They have a video on there of a test of the PAR for the Stingray and the Planted+. The Planted+ has either 58 or 68 PAR at the bottom of what looks like 20H tanks. That would be 16" tall. Either is far too high for a 10g without a dimmer. A dimmer from Amazon cost under $10. The Planted+ 24/7 has a dimmer which can't be used when in ramp light mode. Buying it just for the dimmer will be more than $10 extra over the regular Planted+ cost.
On that same video the Stingray has 29/30 PAR in that same 16" tank. So it will have
about 35-38 PAR in a 10g. More than enough for any plant on the low light plant list on the first thread in the low tech section. But not high enough for those red plants to be red. The 35-38 is a rough guestimate. I will defer to all/any light guru that we have on this matter. Such as Hoppy. If you intend to inject CO2 and grow red plants then the regular Planted+ looks like the way to go but only/w a dimmer on it. IMHO


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

I just put a 



 on a Top Fin 10 gal. tank from PetSmart. This is my quarantine tank. 

When run in the 24/7 mode, it is *bright*! Too bright for low-tech, I think. You can dim this light, and customize the color, but then you would have to run it on a separate 



 and get instant on/off. To me, the sunset, moonlight, and sunrise of the 24/7 cycle are the point of this light. 

I'm running DIY CO2 and will be converting it to pressurized CO2 when my GLA PRO-2 arrives.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it was, yes. Raising it got the light 12" from my substrate and after I put the different lid on and shortened the light period (it's at 7 hours now), algae on my anubias stopped appearing on the newer leaves. I haven't altered the fishload, feeding or nutrient dosing on this tank in a while, so I concluded too much light was the issue.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang now I'm not sure what I wanna do the current satellite plus is 26 bucks more then then stingray, but has a dimmer and some other features I'm kinda torn... 26 is almost double the stingrays cost.


----------

